# Would you support commercial dog food advertising?



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

This is one of those what-if questions that run through my mind sometimes and I think I know the answer to what most of you would say, but hypothetically speaking, if you were approached by someone producing a dog food commercial and wanted to use your dog in it, and the compensation was very very well worth it, for the right amount of money, would you do it??
Would you do it for a 5 star kibble brand? Would you do it for a crap food like Beneful? 

Just curious! =)

Morally, I don't think I could, but financially I would almost be tempted to do it, then use that money to promote a raw feeding advertising. ;P


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

No I wouldnt.....unless I had total freedom to write the lines and they werent going to block what ever I said!!LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hmm, having just built our first home and acquired our first mortgage, and the husband's job contract being up at the end of the year... to be completely honest, yes, I'd put my dog in a commercial! But only if they promised he didnt have to eat any of it while filming haha

and when i tell my friends to watch the commercial, i'd say "just dont buy that crap, there's no way duke would look that good if he actually ate that"


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess it depends. 

If it was supporting a half ways decent kibble..maybe. Beneful....heck no.

I think the real question is...why isn't there a raw commercial yet???! :wink: I'd be ALL for that!! :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol I think mine are too lean and athletic to be representing any commercial kibble.... those dogs tend toward the shall we say plush and ornamental?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Lol I think mine are too lean and athletic to be representing any commercial kibble.... those dogs tend toward the shall we say plush and ornamental?


LOL soo true, they wouldn't want Avery either he's just too thin...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably. It's not like if I didn't do it, the commercial wouldn't be done. And I have five acres I'd love to fence for dogs but it's too expensive.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would do it in a heartbeat. I had a friend who had a frisbee dog that was in a commercial. He got $25,000 up front and a few thousand dollars a month for a few years afterward.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have ALWAYS wanted to have my dog Wilson in a commercial, so yes, I'd do one in a heartbeat if asked. Now, if it was for some crap food, I'd think more about it.. but for a decent food, I wouldn't have to do much thinking.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes I would, and I would take that money and go buy them some grass-fed RAW meat!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be morally comfortable with it and would require that my dogs not have to eat any, but money is too tight to ignore even a much lower amount of money than RFD mentioned. We go without a lot so that our dogs can eat. They truly do eat better than we do. It doesn't help that the meat section is the first thing you have to pass when you walk into our store!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Totally would, only because of the money, not because i use their products or like them... either way people are going to by the crap they spend million on advertising why not make your chunk of it and buy some bulk raw meats :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

YES I definitely would.. Bishop would be too reserved but Tess would rock a Pedigree commercial. :wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I would. Dosn't mean I have to feed the food, and people still have a choice to feed it or not. Its just advertisement. Just like when was it, last year when Toyota had all the recalls... The commercials with people saying they would still have those models of toyotas anyway, forever.... I told Wayne I would have said the same things for what those folks were paid. I would have driven my Jeep wrangler with a chevy 350 motor to it, and told them how much I love my Toyota. LOL! Sometimes, money just talks but in the end we all still have our personal choices.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess if we were all on the 'well off' side on the financial scale, I'm sure we'd probably barely consider it. :lol: Oh the things we'd do for the happiness of our pups.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

If it was a food I have fed or would feed, then I would probably do it. But if it was a really crap brand...hmmm...I'm not sure. I would love the money, but I don't know that I could bring myself to do it. I guess it depends on how much money they'd offer.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.... yes. I would.
For a crap brand? 
Wellllll...... yes. I would. 


I hate pedigree, but they admittedly have the best commercials for dog foods I've seen. Don't hate me! 



Northwoods10 said:


> I think the real question is...why isn't there a raw commercial yet???! :wink: I'd be ALL for that!! :wink:


Because no one makes money off of i, to fund making one. lol.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well.... yes. I would.
> For a crap brand?
> Wellllll...... yes. I would.
> 
> ...


I find Pedigree's commercials to be entertaining too. Not the shelter ones, but the other ones. I have to change the channel whenever they put the shelter ones on. I used to be able to watch them but the one that showed the cage full of collies (the one where one was trying to reach the camera with it's nose and you could see all of the other ones behind it) ruined what little of me could stand seeing them. I fed Dude Pedigree for nearly 8 years so I think I have done my fair share of donating!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed kibble and can. they could use my dog
as long as i knew the food was good and not filled
with crappy stuff.

to the OP: could they use your dog
in a commercial if they were advertising what you feed?

)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's funny.



RawFedDogs said:


> >>>>I would do it in a heartbeat. <<<<
> 
> I had a friend who had a frisbee dog that was in a commercial. He got $25,000 up front and a few thousand dollars a month for a few years afterward.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I would. I'm a college student and it would be great to pay off some student loans . And be able to transfer to my dream college, haha. The Cockers are already pretty spoiled but a fenced yard would be awesome...

The only problem is that 2 of our 3 Cockers can't have grains so they wouldn't be able to eat the food.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

haha ialways thought i was the only one who thinks about things like that 

but for the money , i would do it!!!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i feed kibble and can. they could use my dog
> as long as i knew the food was good and not filled
> with crappy stuff.
> 
> ...


Of course. That's why I put this in the raw feeding section. =)


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I would do it in a heartbeat. I had a friend who had a frisbee dog that was in a commercial. He got $25,000 up front and a few thousand dollars a month for a few years afterward.


Was it a dog food commercial?? Phew, nice perks! I'm sure my funny looking mutt would never make it to the big screen though. :lol:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I would do it in two shakes of a lambs tail!!!! Not a doubt in my noggin. Even Beneful... which I firmly believe killed my childhood dog.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Not a doubt. Once you have kids, medical bills, a mortgage, and then get laid off.....you take any source of income!

The only problem would be trying to get Rocky to eat the food......they'd have to cover it with raw chicken and then photoshop it out afterwards.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Jumping on the bandwaggon. I'd do it, but ONLY if I got to be my dog's trainer! If I couldn't be, then he'd have to be clicker trained to do whatever they wanted, or they wouldn't be touching *my* dog. Money speaks to even the best of us


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I would only do it for a good grain free dog food brand.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

NO WAY! My morals are just to high to do something that low. That was very easy to say hiding behind this computer. LOL. I do wish it was true but I'm sure if someone offered me a decent sum of money I would jump all over it.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

No, I wouldn't. In the future I plan to help fund a prey model raw diet study and I don't want to be connected to that.


----------

